# New coat color: Snickerdoodle!



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

A soft, chewy sugar cookie rolled in cinnamon sugar! I honestly never know what to tell people when they ask me what color Midas is (half of them won't believe "buff" is correct), so now I'm just going to tell them he is considered Snickerdoodle. Seems like a lot of people don't know what a Moggy is, so I get away with that for now. :crazy Anyone else make up a color for their cat since nothing else seems to fit?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I love it! Snickerdoodle color he is!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That about sums it up. I think "buff" would have been a good description, too. I used to work in wholesale fabric warehouse and we had to make up names for different fabric colors. If he were a bolt of fabric I'd say "natural", "buff" or probably "eggshell".


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

(raises hand energetically!!) ooooh oooo oooo I did, I did LOL

Sadie is a white cat with tabby splotches, so, I've made up the color "Whabby" 
I figured calicos, and tabbys and torbies and tuxies had theirs, it was time for a new kid on the block... the white - tabby mixes ... *WHABBIES* !!


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

I think the confusion comes when people think buff on a cat needs to have a touch of orange, like an orange tabby that got washed out. I definitely think he is just a very light buff, but since people want to make his coat out to be more than it really is, I'll play along!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say _cream_ (which often has faint facial tabby markings as does "Midas"). Cream can be very pale like Midas is, or a 'hot cream' a pale orange color.


----------



## thesmu (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay! Mine is a snickerdoodle too!
One of my friends calls him a 'milky cappuccino' ><


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

